#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Неизвестное изображение!

## Савелов Александр

Кто знает как называется эта тханка? Почему Цонкапа изображён 5 раз? Что за монахи изображены справа?
И вообще расшифруйте пожалуйста символизм этого изображения и какая практика проводится с такой визуализацией!

----------


## Платон

Прибежище Гелуг. Цонхгапа и 4 ближайших ученика. Сверху - Манджушри, снизу - Ямантака, монах, выолняющий подношения.  В небесах - дэвы. Подношения в лотосе снизу в центре идентифицировать не удалось. Прямо перед Цонхгапой - колесо Дхармы и драгоценности, исполняющие пожелания.

----------


## Савелов Александр

Спасибо!

----------


## Платон

Практика простая - простирание, вверение себя учителям традиции и Трем Драгоценностям, испрашивание благословлений йидамов и дакини. Возможно даже мысленное действие в уме, без простираний телом. Накопление и посвящение заслуг! :Smilie:

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Прибежище Гелуг. Цонхгапа и 4 ближайших ученика. Сверху - Манджушри, снизу - Ямантака, монах, выолняющий подношения.  В небесах - дэвы. Подношения в лотосе снизу в центре идентифицировать не удалось. Прямо перед Цонхгапой - колесо Дхармы и драгоценности, исполняющие пожелания.


Вы ошибаетесь. Это иллюстрация к тексту Гаден лхагьяма (сто божеств Тушиты), одной из самых распространенных гуру-йог в гелук. Вверху — Тушита, в ее центре Майтрея в окружении из бодхисаттв и самого дост. Цзонхавы.  

В центре дост. Цзонхава, спускающийся из Тушиты со своими двумя главными учениками Кедубом Чже и Гьялцабом Чже. 

Вверху слева (от нас) — V Далай-лама, автор текста Гаден лхагьяма. Кто вверху справа — не могу разобрать. 

Внизу слева вовсе не Ямантака, а Ямараджа со своей спутницей Чамунди — один из главных защитников гелук. 

Сюжет очень распространен, вот тут есть десяток вариантов: http://www.himalayanart.org/search/set.cfm?setID=2044

----------

Legba (30.10.2013), Джнянаваджра (29.10.2013), Дубинин (29.10.2013), Падма Осел (09.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (29.10.2013), Эфрон (25.10.2015)

----------


## Савелов Александр

> Практика простая - простирание, вверение себя учителям традиции и Трем Драгоценностям, испрашивание благословлений йидамов и дакини. Возможно даже мысленное действие в уме, без простираний телом. Накопление и посвящение заслуг!


Я всё это делаю перед

----------


## Савелов Александр

> Вы ошибаетесь. Это иллюстрация к тексту Гаден лхагьяма (сто божеств Тушиты), одной из самых распространенных гуру-йог в гелук. Вверху — Тушита, в ее центре Майтрея в окружении из бодхисаттв и самого дост. Цзонхавы.  
> 
> В центре дост. Цзонхава, спускающийся из Тушиты со своими двумя главными учениками Кедубом Чже и Гьялцабом Чже. 
> 
> Вверху справа (от нас) — V Далай-лама, автор текста Гаден лхагьяма. Кто вверху слева — не могу разобрать. 
> 
> Внизу слева вовсе не Ямантака, а Ямараджа со своей спутницей Чамунди — один из главных защитников гелук. 
> 
> Сюжет очень распространен, вот тут есть десяток вариантов: http://www.himalayanart.org/search/set.cfm?setID=2044


Большое спасибо!

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Я всё это делаю перед


А это цогшин Гелук, выполненный в соответствии с текстом Лама-чопа

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.10.2013)

----------

